# I need help please



## hand321 (Feb 4, 2012)

Right i have a toshiba 42hl83*b and a ilive speakerbar itp280b im trying to set it up to my tv so we can inprove the sound of the tv and the virgin box. I have pluged everything in and that i know of correctly.
the virgin box is pluged in by scart and the speaker is pluged in to the tv to the audio L R in the back of the tv and speaker bar ..... and yet there is no sound coming out of the speaker .... the odd thing is when i put the tv on stan by the speaker comes to life and the sound of the virgin box comes blaring out ..... \HELP im, rather confused LOL 
thank you


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Check the audio setup of the TV.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

To add to what Dogg said, make sure you're connecting from the Audio OUT of the TV to the IN of the sound bar. And, go into the audio menu of the TV and make sure external speakers are active.


----------

